# 5 inequality myths that you'll hear from Democrats



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


Equality is not necessarily good.
Too Funny.
Not sure Fries U grads are ready for this.


----------



## nononono (Nov 2, 2019)

*Oh My.......Liberal heads are " sploden " tonight from facts/truth.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 5, 2019)

Poor Buddah-Judge.  He needs to watch the video that starts this thread.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Equality is not necessarily good.
> Too Funny.
> Not sure Fries U grads are ready for this.


So much for facts eh?


----------

